# Dachshund suddenly aggressive towards strangers?



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

Otto has become extremely aggressive towards strangers. If anyone even walks by us, he'll go to lunge!

He's been exhibiting this behavior for about 1 month now. Prior to this, he didn't have this problem, but rather one with people coming into the house.

I had a trainer come by and work with him, and she gave me exercises to do and his problem has alleviated.

NOW, he's aggressive towards anyone outside of his "circle of trust" (my mother, father, girlfriend, girlfriend's mother/sister) OUTSIDE of the home.

Refer to earlier posts, but he's extremely smart and obedient, and the most loving dog around us. I wouldn't trade him for the world...but I'm beginning to get worried that he will nip someone or not deal with other people and we'll have to give him away or something. I'm truly nervous.

I'm really confused and dont know what to do in terms of training. I'm very worried.

Please someone help.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Are you sure it's aggression? Could it be a fear reaction? Fear is usually quick, sharp barks, a lunge forward then a half step back, nervous body motions....as if to say BACK OFF because I'm afraid...very afraid. Aggression is slow deliberate body motions, freezing in place, intense focus on the 'victim' and a swift attack often follows without any verbal warning.


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

Then it is fear reactions...he reacts just as your described for fear. Quick barks, lunges, then steps back...he never attempts to BITE from what I see. Just jumps up a lot, barks, then backs away -- tail up high and wagging.

What can I do to solve this? I'm truly worried...


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You need to approach this from a couple of angles. Socialization with strangers is the heavy hitter. No forced interaction with strangers...he has to approach them on his own. Get a friend/stranger to sit on the floor...no eye contact, no reaching for him, no talking, just have your friend toss treats to him. You're looking for a change in perception...he will move closer to the 'stranger' on his own. When he willingly goes to strangers on his own, then they can give treats from their hands. 

The 2nd phase is when you're out on the street. You want to teach him that you will handle all encounters....it's not his job to determine if they're good or bad. For the meet and greets, you go first by stepping in front of him. He waits calmly for his turn to say Hi. Once he understands that he doesn't have to make those choices, he will relax.


----------



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

What sort of schedule would you give to this? So say, have the stranger sit and let Otto feel it out. Duration/frequency of this type of training?

And how will this type of training transfer over to all strangers eventually? That is my main concern.


----------

